# Scottish Car Show 2011



## Alzay

I'm wondering if anyone is interested in holding a Detailing World stand at the Scottish Car Show at 17th July 2011.

I've organised several club stands at this show over the years and although it can sometime be a bit chavtastic it can also be a great day out if the sun shines and a great chance to meet other members.

I'm willing to organise it for the club if we can get around 10 cars to show although more the merrier. 
It normally cost about £10 to show your car and this normally is paid before the show date.

Is there any interest?

http://www.scottishcarshow.com/


----------



## EthanCrawford

Yes i am very much so was going to post this my self lol


----------



## Alzay

Good stuff Ewan if I can get 10 confirmed I'll book us a stand.


----------



## EthanCrawford

Tidy min  

Suposed to be an awsome show this year aswell


----------



## tartanhaggis

This could be a maybe for me....as I think the Mk1 fiesta club may have a stand there this year. If not count me in :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## JenJen

Count me in if you need numbers, not sure what ill have by then but its either the Golf or a car with four rings...


----------



## Alzay

Good stuff guys, come on folks its a good day out, hopefully we can get enough folk to make this worthwhile.


----------



## JenJen

If Robert still has the van maybe he would put it also on the stand, would be good to get a couple of nice clean detailing vans on board to show people what can be achieved in the detailing world... Just a idea


----------



## Mini 360

Sorry I must have read that title wrong...I read it as Scottish chav plastic fantastic car Show 2011..... will give it a miss!


----------



## JenJen

Mini 360 said:


> Sorry I must have read that title wrong...I read it as Scottish chav plastic fantastic car Show 2011..... will give it a miss!


Could have shown them just how it should be done with style and finesse, thats how change happens but i suppose you cant alter everyones mind sets, plus Scotland doesnt get many shows so its nice to have one close by to travel too


----------



## GrahamKendall

Would be good.....But unfortunately I have a deep ingrown hatred for neds, I fear my temper would become tested.


----------



## stewartmak7

abz001 said:


> If Robert still has the van maybe he would put it also on the stand, would be good to get a couple of nice clean detailing vans on board to show people what can be achieved in the detailing world... Just a idea


I'd be up for bringing my van up, Roberts seen my van ! Have a couple of guys might be interested


----------



## alan_mcc

I'll go, cars not worthy of showing at all but show looks decent!


----------



## Alzay

Good stuff, I'll start a list. Can you add confirmed to your name and we will build from there. It's a great show and is not really a chav fest, I'm 40 and I go most years lol. If the sun shines most clubs get the BBQ out and chill out. Its a great day out. Maybe a good idea for some detailing businesses to advertise their metal?

1. Alzay
2. Ethan Crawford
3. tartanhaggis
4. abz001
5. stewartmak7


----------



## alan_mcc

like i said i won't be showing my car but i'll go


----------



## JenJen

1. Alzay
2. Ethan Crawford
3. tartanhaggis
4. abz001
5. stewartmak7
6. alan mcc
7. Prism detailing (provis he agrees)


----------



## CraigQQ

ive seen maks van too... very tidy..

ill be going to this.. not sure if my cars worth showing (does it need to be customised really?)
its a 2011 nissan qashqai (mak & rob have seen it)
got a few aftermarket touches ect..


----------



## JenJen

CraigQQ said:


> ive seen maks van too... very tidy..
> 
> ill be going to this.. not sure if my cars worth showing (does it need to be customised really?)
> its a 2011 nissan qashqai (mak & rob have seen it)
> got a few aftermarket touches ect..


My thoughts are it's a detailing stand so aslong as it's clean why not haha


----------



## CraigQQ

i think if robert and mak are showing there vans, thats advertising they can detail all the cars on the stand to show thier work :lol:

hint hint :lol:


----------



## Jordan

i'm attending, but the cars already booked onto another stand.


however, it might well fall through so i'll keep you in the loop! :thumb:


----------



## JenJen

CraigQQ said:


> i think if robert and mak are showing there vans, thats advertising they can detail all the cars on the stand to show thier work :lol:
> 
> hint hint :lol:


I'm sure if you pay them they would lol


----------



## Alzay

Your car doesn't need to be modified, mines isn't. As long as its clean and well detailed its perfect, I always maintain a good clean car always outweights something thats ram raided Halfords.

Looking good for an excellent stand, can someone possibly provide a Detailing World banner for the stand?


----------



## Prism Detailing

Its not a show i would be looking to attend this year so please exclude me thanks


----------



## stewartmak7

This will be good fun! Be good to have a dw stand and advertise the detailing bug to people!!


----------



## Alzay

1. Alzay
2. Ethan Crawford
3. tartanhaggis
4. abz001
5. stewartmak7
6. Allyp


----------



## JJ_

Kind of interested depends if my plans come together. Is this a fast and modified type show ?


----------



## Alzay

JJ_ said:


> Kind of interested depends if my plans come together. Is this a fast and modified type show ?


Yea sort of although I've attended this show under various clubs, Mondeo's , SIDC etc etc I've never felt its too boy racerish. It's what we make it. A group of like minded individuals meeting for the craic.


----------



## Alzay

I've just received further information, and I've just spoke to the organisers, we are on a provisional list for a position inside the arena, tihs is by no means confirmed but if we have something special to show it won't harm our chances for a inside stand.

Details are.

Your club stand is provisionally booked for The Scottish Car Show, to complete your booking just fill out the attached Booking Form and return it with your payment.



If you have any questions, please do not hesitate in contacting me.



The Scottish Car Show @ The Royal Highland Centre Edinburgh – 17th July 2011



In partnership with The Sun Newspaper and Fast Car Magazine (plus support from Redline and Fast Ford) 2011 looks set to be the best year yet for the Scottish motoring public, with regular promotion in both the paper and magazines plus a road show that will be travelling around the country over the coming months there shouldn't be a person in the land who doesn't know what’s about to hit the Royal Highland Centre.





Car Club Pricing



Club Car Driver - £10 (Driver + Car)

Club Car Passengers - £10 (Early Bird Offer payment must be made before 8th April 2011)

Club Car Passengers - £15 (Payments made after 8th April 2011)

Children under 16 – FOC (Must be specified at time of booking for wrist band allocation)



Final date for entries & payment – 4th June 2011



Public Entry into Show on the day



Adult
£15

Child (under 16 years)
£9

Concession
£9

Family Ticket (2 adults 2 children)
£33

Many thanks,


----------



## EthanCrawford

Be great if we can get enough cars together for this. 
Its always been a good show but hopefully this year will be even better than the previous years. 
For those guys who think it must be all plastic fantastic body kits and chavs think again. But yes there is some of that but its getting less with a lot more high end dub and euro styles coming through and evolving every where. 
There are some truly spectacular cars out there aswell.


----------



## alan_mcc

robtech said:


> pmsl at the prices just seen this on FB and looks more like some ned mobile max power show,,,hmm spend 60 quid on petrol to get there and back then 15 to get in, then food drink etc,,100 quid for a day out to look at chav cars err no thanks i'd rather spend a 100 quid on detailing gear.


don't go then?


----------



## Jordan

EthanCrawford said:


> For those guys who think it must be all plastic fantastic body kits and chavs think again. But yes there is some of that but its getting less with a lot more high end dub and euro styles coming through and evolving every where.
> There are some truly spectacular cars out there aswell.


This.

Hopefully my seat will look half respectable, and we'll see if anyone see's me :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

count me in :thumb:

my car will have full gtechniq package by then (just c1 left now, done the rest) 

then maybe for the show get some expensive wax to go on top. BOS maybe? 4 coats or so might look nice..


----------



## JJ_

CraigQQ said:


> count me in :thumb:
> 
> my car will have full gtechniq package by then (just c1 left now, done the rest)
> 
> then maybe for the show get some expensive wax to go on top. BOS maybe? 4 coats or so might look nice..


TIP FOR SHOW

go ott on finishing polish and glaze. You'll find not many in the know show cars which are indoors have any wax.

I always used to use meguiars show glaze when I showed my old cars. this one is quite stone chipped at the front, so not 100% plus I kinda did the max power thing to death when I was younger.

Talent might be good for you guys though, just tell them to keep their belts off the paint work grrrr


----------



## alan_mcc

JJ_ said:


> TIP FOR SHOW
> 
> go ott on finishing polish and glaze. You'll find not many in the know show cars which are indoors have any wax.
> 
> I always used to use meguiars show glaze when I showed my old cars. this one is quite stone chipped at the front, so not 100% plus I kinda did the max power thing to death when I was younger.
> 
> Talent might be good for you guys though, just tell them to keep their belts off the paint work grrrr


you mean like don't wax it? see i always thought that wax after would 'dull' the finish. well i guess it depends what wax you're using.

ethan you remember just after you DA'd black hole to your car, the finish was mental. glossiest i'd ever seen.


----------



## CraigQQ

i might skip the C1 til after then, do the finishing polish the week of it if it goes ahead, black hole, and maybe black light? (or would this dull it aswell)

would you say #7 is best?


----------



## Prism Detailing

Dom explained that to me about American at shows dont wax their cars for show n shine etc....probably the last thing in Scotland with the amazing weather lol


----------



## EthanCrawford

Nae sure about this becuse when you look at cars that vxr marc has prepared he uses his wax and the cars look awsome with Celeste Dettaglio on them ???


----------



## Alzay

1. Alzay
2. Ethan Crawford
3. tartanhaggis
4. abz001
5. stewartmak7
6. Allyp 
7. CraigQQ


----------



## EthanCrawford

Alzay said:


> 1. Alzay
> 2. Ethan Crawford
> 3. tartanhaggis
> 4. abz001
> 5. stewartmak7
> 6. Allyp
> 7. CraigQQ


Come on guys only 3 more car needed to make this happen


----------



## Grizzle

Not sure, the Skoda will only be lowered tints possibly exhaust and remap.... would that still be ok lol.


----------



## EthanCrawford

Grizzle said:


> Not sure, the Skoda will only be lowered tints possibly exhaust and remap.... would that still be ok lol.


Oh aye as long as shes clean lol its a dw stand haha


----------



## martyp

Hmm, a tenner you say... Maybe if you'd have me. 

I've got a Jeep Grand Cherokee. Has a few little things done to it...


----------



## Grizzle

EthanCrawford said:


> Oh aye as long as shes clean lol its a dw stand haha


Ah well its clean but by no means perfect

Wheels need a refurb they arent bad but need done in my eye
few chips that need touched up and sanded(not looking forward to that)
Then full correction
Springs fitted
Tints done
remap 
Exhaust

:doublesho

Best get cracking. :lol:


----------



## EthanCrawford

Grizzle said:


> Ah well its clean but by no means perfect
> 
> Wheels need a refurb they arent bad but need done in my eye
> few chips that need touched up and sanded(not looking forward to that)
> Then full correction
> Springs fitted
> Tints done
> remap
> Exhaust
> 
> :doublesho
> 
> Best get cracking. :lol:


Aye lol i have a bit to do 2 my fiesta ana.

Front and Back bumpers painted
Zetec s alloys refurb
Tints
Full inside clean out
Full correction
Hubs painted again
Front lights De-tangoed
And a few bits and pieces replaced

I can't wait to get started


----------



## Rgk Detailing

Stick me down for this, will put my 11 year old Mondeo ST200 on the stand.


----------



## Alzay

1. Alzay
2. Ethan Crawford
3. tartanhaggis
4. abz001
5. stewartmak7
6. Allyp 
7. CraigQQ 
8. Grizzle
9. MartyP
10. RGK Detailing


----------



## martyp

Hi Alzay, thanks for having me! 

Got some work to do now:

Get alloys changed to silver from matte black,
Paint calipers,
Touch up some stone chips,
Color-code roof rails,
Get keyed doors resprayed,
Get under-carraige cleaned as best as possible,
Detail (Polish out the minor swirls, HD-cleanse > Zymol Royale x2)

It's gonna be a great few months! :thumb:


----------



## Alzay

1. Alzay
2. Ethan Crawford
3. tartanhaggis
4. abz001
5. stewartmak7
6. Allyp 
7. CraigQQ 
8. Grizzle
9. MartyP
10. RGK Detailing 
11. Peter W

Anymore folks?


----------



## stewartmak7

Can't wait got a couple of things to do to van before then .
Re paint calipers
New logo to get fitted (changed my company logo recently)
LEDs to fit
Hids
New viper stripes as old ones are starting to fade 
Should hopefully do the dw stand proud


----------



## CraigQQ

im trying to get the day off work for this, its a bit 50/50 right now, as theres deffinately a wedding on, but my boss has been told what its for so if its not a big wedding then ill get the day off, if its like 100+ full wedding(that means 100+ for the meal aswell) then i wont get the day off.. 

the details in the book are really sketchy with a random table drawing with a few different numbers so don't know how big or small it is!!


----------



## wickedredc2

I think you guys have the wrong impression I was there last year it was great . Travelled from aberdeen to hotel then show next day was a nice day


----------



## Alzay

1. Alzay - BMW Z4 Silver
2. Ethan Crawford - Ford Fiesta Navy Blue
3. tartanhaggis - 
4. abz001 - Golf GTI Candy White
5. stewartmak7 - Honda Civic Type R Black
6. Allyp - ST220 Performance Blue
7. CraigQQ - Qashqai Tekna Pearl Black
8. Grizzle - Octavia VRS Blue
9. MartyP -Grand Jeep Cheroke
10. RGK Detailing - Mondeo ST200 Performance Blue
11. Peter W - Mondeo Mk2 Touring Car - Yellow/Blue
12. Jimmyson - Green Focus RS Mk2 
13. Anymore????

This is a green for go guys, :driver:

I'm needing some details from you as to what car and colour you are showing, I'll also need the payment for your tickets very soon so I can confirm and order all our passes. These will need to come as a Paypal gift so I can forward the payment on as a group to the organiser, I'll let you know when.


----------



## Grizzle

Ehhhh......cant do paypal mate but we can sort that out later on. 

Cheers for organising this


----------



## Prism Detailing

oh...the stand should be interesting with a few pro detailers.....let the competition begin on who's car will look best


----------



## martyp

Alzay said:


> Good stuff Ewan if I can get 10 confirmed I'll book us a stand.


You can put me down as confirmed. Work has begun on the Jeep as we speak.

If you need the cash to covert the fee let me know and ill transfer it over.

:thumb:


----------



## martyp

Car details 
2002 Jeep Grand Cherokee, Silver
4.7 V8, Hiflow CAT, remapped, K&N CAI, tints, Startech interior pieces, 20" SRT8 rims...


----------



## JenJen

Need to count me out as I'm in the states on this day. Sorry


----------



## tartanhaggis

Sorry guys .
Iam in the mk1 fiesta stand for the show, but will swap over for next years show. Will pop over for a catch up and meet the faces behind the key boards if thats ok.
Me being a newbie it will be good to see you guys at your best showing off your cars to the max.
See you guys on the day
Awe the best
Bruce


----------



## CraigQQ

unfortuneately i will also have to miss this one. 

i will need to work on said day, really gutted. was looking forward to this.


----------



## Alzay

1. Alzay - BMW Z4 Silver
2. Ethan Crawford - Ford Fiesta Navy Blue
3. stewartmak7 - Honda Civic Type R Black
4. Jimmyson - Green Focus RS Mk2 
5. Peter W - Mondeo Mk2 Touring Car - Yellow/Blue
6. Allyp - ST220 Performance Blue
7. RGK Detailing - Mondeo ST200 Performance Blue
8. Grizzle - Octavia VRS Blue
9. MartyP -Grand Jeep Cheroke
10. Anymore????


----------



## EthanCrawford

Count me in well keen if you just let us know when payments are due ect.

This is what i am showing OEM+


----------



## Grizzle

So current list is

1. Alzay - BMW Z4 Silver
2. Ethan Crawford - Ford Fiesta Navy Blue
3. stewartmak7 - Honda Civic Type R Black
4. Allyp - ST220 Performance Blue
5. Grizzle - Octavia VRS Blue
6. MartyP -Grand Jeep Cheroke
7. RGK Detailing - Mondeo ST200 Performance Blue
8. Peter W - Mondeo Mk2 Touring Car - Yellow/Blue
9. Jimmyson - Green Focus RS Mk2
10.
11.
12. 
13.


----------



## stewartmak7

Grizzle said:


> So current list is
> 
> 1. Alzay - BMW Z4 Silver
> 2. Ethan Crawford - Ford Fiesta Navy Blue
> 3. stewartmak7 -ford transit connect st
> 4. Allyp - ST220 Performance Blue
> 5. Grizzle - Octavia VRS Blue
> 6. MartyP -Grand Jeep Cheroke
> 7. RGK Detailing - Mondeo ST200 Performance Blue
> 8. Peter W - Mondeo Mk2 Touring Car - Yellow/Blue
> 9. Jimmyson - Green Focus RS Mk2
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 13.


Just changed my motor recently for rid of type r so will be bringing the van . Just let me know when you need payment


----------



## Alzay

1. Alzay - BMW Z4 Silver
2. Ethan Crawford - Ford Fiesta Navy Blue
3. stewartmak7 - Honda Civic Type R Black
4. Allyp - ST220 Performance Blue
5. Grizzle - Octavia VRS Blue
6. MartyP -Grand Jeep Cheroke
7. RGK Detailing - Mondeo ST200 Performance Blue
8. Jimmyson - Green Focus RS Mk2
9.
10.
11.
12. 
13.


----------



## stewartmak7

1. Alzay - BMW Z4 Silver
2. Ethan Crawford - Ford Fiesta Navy Blue
3. stewartmak7 -Transit connect ST Van
4. Allyp - ST220 Performance Blue
5. Grizzle - Octavia VRS Blue
6. MartyP -Grand Jeep Cheroke
7. RGK Detailing - Mondeo ST200 Performance Blue
8. Jimmyson - Green Focus RS Mk2
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
cant wait , will be good fun i reckon


----------



## Driftland Liaison

1. Alzay - BMW Z4 Silver
2. Ethan Crawford - Ford Fiesta Navy Blue
3. stewartmak7 -Transit connect ST Van
4. Allyp - ST220 Performance Blue
5. Grizzle - Octavia VRS Blue
6. MartyP -Grand Jeep Cheroke
7. RGK Detailing - Mondeo ST200 Performance Blue
8. Jimmyson - Green Focus RS Mk2
[email protected] Skyline R32 
10.
11.
12.
13.
Would like to come along to this if thats ok? Not been on here for a good while, But be good to meet a few new faces and catch up with those i know already.:thumb:


----------



## Paulo

_Could be interested in this, I could offer either a Cayenne S or Smart Brabus Roadster Coupe for the stand...._


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS

will be attending with the vauxhall drivers club so will nip over and have nose


----------



## Alzay

Paulo said:


> _Could be interested in this, I could offer either a Cayenne S or Smart Brabus Roadster Coupe for the stand...._


Either or Paulo as long as it's minty clean. :thumb:


----------



## Alzay

1. Alzay - BMW Z4 Silver
2. Ethan Crawford - Ford Fiesta Navy Blue
3. stewartmak7 -Transit connect ST Van
4. Allyp - ST220 Performance Blue
5. Grizzle - Octavia VRS Blue
6. MartyP -Grand Jeep Cheroke
7. RGK Detailing - Mondeo ST200 Performance Blue
8. Jimmyson - Green Focus RS Mk2
[email protected] Skyline R32 
10. Paulo
11.
12.
13.


----------



## Paulo

_Don't worry whatever I bring will be "minty clean" will confirm in the next few weeks if I am a definite for this....Thanks...:thumb:_


----------



## Alzay

OK guys I've been advised by the Admin on the site not to use Detailing World in the title of our stand so we will still attend as " Detailing Enthusiasts" I understand the mods reasons for this so no problem from me.

I require all who wish to attend £10 + gift to cover your entry ticket. Can you send it to me via paypal to [email protected]. I'll collect all the fees and pass them onto the organisers for tickets.

Final date for entries & payments: - 04/06/2011

I'll keep this updated as to what we need and who still has to confirm payment.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## martyp

Money sent, let me know if I done that right!?! :lol:

Cheers,
Marty


----------



## Alzay

1. Alzay - BMW Z4 Silver **PAID**
2. Ethan Crawford - Ford Fiesta Navy Blue
3. stewartmak7 -Transit connect ST Van
4. Allyp - ST220 Performance Blue
5. Grizzle - Octavia VRS Blue
6. MartyP -Grand Jeep Cheroke **PAID**
7. RGK Detailing - Mondeo ST200 Performance Blue
8. Jimmyson - Green Focus RS Mk2
[email protected] Skyline R32 
10. Paulo
11.
12.
13.


----------



## EthanCrawford

Money Sent

:thumb:


----------



## Alzay

1. Alzay - BMW Z4 Silver **PAID**
2. Ethan Crawford - Ford Fiesta Navy Blue **PAID**
3. stewartmak7 -Transit connect ST Van
4. Allyp - ST220 Performance Blue
5. Grizzle - Octavia VRS Blue
6. MartyP -Grand Jeep Cheroke **PAID**
7. RGK Detailing - Mondeo ST200 Performance Blue
8. Jimmyson - Green Focus RS Mk2
[email protected] Skyline R32 
10. Paulo
11.
12.
13.


----------



## Grizzle

I'm out mate sorry.



1. Alzay - BMW Z4 Silver **PAID**
2. Ethan Crawford - Ford Fiesta Navy Blue **PAID**
3. stewartmak7 -Transit connect ST Van
4. Allyp - ST220 Performance Blue
5. MartyP -Grand Jeep Cheroke **PAID**
6. RGK Detailing - Mondeo ST200 Performance Blue
7. Jimmyson - Green Focus RS Mk2
8. [email protected] Skyline R32
9. Paulo
10. 
11.
12.
13.


----------



## Alzay

1. Alzay - BMW Z4 Silver **PAID**
2. Ethan Crawford - Ford Fiesta Navy Blue **PAID**
3. stewartmak7 -Transit connect ST Van
4. Allyp - ST220 Performance Blue**PAID**
5. MartyP -Grand Jeep Cheroke **PAID**
6. RGK Detailing - Mondeo ST200 Performance Blue
7. Jimmyson - Green Focus RS Mk2
8. [email protected] Skyline R32
9. Paulo
10.

Anyone else want to show, I need these payments in guys please. £10 via Paypal gift to [email protected]


----------



## Paulo

_Sorry Alzay,

I too am going to have to pull out of this.... :wall:

Hope you all have a great time...._


----------



## stewartmak7

Going away this weekend mate , will send on Tuesday when I get back


----------



## Alzay

stewartmak7 said:


> Going away this weekend mate , will send on Tuesday when I get back


OK no problems,

Revised list.

1. Alzay - BMW Z4 Silver **PAID**
2. Ethan Crawford - Ford Fiesta Navy Blue **PAID**
3. stewartmak7 -Transit connect ST Van
4. Allyp - ST220 Performance Blue**PAID**
5. MartyP -Grand Jeep Cheroke **PAID**
6. RGK Detailing - Mondeo ST200 Performance Blue
7. Jimmyson - Green Focus RS Mk2
8. [email protected] Skyline R32
9. 
10.


----------



## Alzay

1. Alzay - BMW Z4 Silver **PAID**
2. Ethan Crawford - Ford Fiesta Navy Blue **PAID**
3. stewartmak7 -Transit connect ST Van
4. Allyp - ST220 Performance Blue**PAID**
5. MartyP -Grand Jeep Cheroke **PAID**
6. RGK Detailing - Mondeo ST200 Performance Blue
7. Jimmyson - Green Focus RS Mk2
8. [email protected] Skyline R32**PAID**
9. 
10.


----------



## Alzay

1. Alzay - BMW Z4 Silver **PAID**
2. Ethan Crawford - Ford Fiesta Navy Blue **PAID**
3. stewartmak7 -Transit connect ST Van
4. Allyp - ST220 Performance Blue**PAID**
5. MartyP -Grand Jeep Cheroke **PAID**
6. RGK Detailing - Mondeo ST200 Performance Blue
7. [email protected] Skyline R32**PAID**
8.
9. 
10. 

Only need another three cars, This is a good show, come and show off your work.


----------



## aj200

Come on guys could do with a few more for this should be a great day


----------



## Alzay

1. Alzay - BMW Z4 Silver **PAID**
2. Ethan Crawford - Ford Fiesta Navy Blue **PAID**
3. stewartmak7 -Transit connect ST Van
4. Allyp - ST220 Performance Blue**PAID**
5. MartyP -Grand Jeep Cheroke **PAID**
6. Jon - Renault Megane Sport Black
7. [email protected] Skyline R32**PAID**
8.
9. 
10.


----------



## stewartmak7

Sent payment this morning mate


----------



## Alzay

stewartmak7 said:


> Sent payment this morning mate


Yes I got it thanks.

1. Alzay - BMW Z4 Silver **PAID**
2. Ethan Crawford - Ford Fiesta Navy Blue **PAID**
3. stewartmak7 -Transit connect ST Van **PAID**
4. Allyp - ST220 Performance Blue**PAID**
5. MartyP -Grand Jeep Cheroke **PAID**
6. [email protected] Skyline R32**PAID**
7. *WHO's NEXT????*:car:
8.
9. 
10.


----------



## aj200

At least 3 spaces left any other people interested put your names down thanks


----------



## cfherd

If I hadn't run my car into a post a the weekend I would have been interested in showing it. I'll probably be coming along though so I'll deff track the stand down! :thumb:


----------



## aj200

Not good m8 pop along though when you come down if you get your car fixed put your name forward cheers


----------



## Railsbrough

Dash it am flying down a week later otherwise I would love to have attended and met up


----------



## Mikee

I'll prob pop along for a look but my car isn't show worthy I'm afraid


----------



## aj200

It looks good to me m8 pop along if you ain't showing though


----------



## baz8400

i wouldnt expect my car to be upto the standards of the rest of you but i would be interested in being on the stand as its a local meet for me


----------



## Alzay

baz8400 said:


> i wouldnt expect my car to be upto the standards of the rest of you but i would be interested in being on the stand as its a local meet for me


Lets have a look Baz put a pic up, I'm sure your cars fine.


----------



## baz8400

it is not bad nick just now but going into bodyshop next tuesday to get front end painted (all chips and scores) then robert from prism detailing is going to correct my car on 15th so will be spot on after that


----------



## Alzay

Websites now live for this show.

http://www.scottishcarshow.com/index.htm


----------



## DJRikki

I was just popping on to say the new site was up! LOL

Things are looking really good this year for the show, hope I get a minute to speak to some of you all in person about the sorry state of my car's finish too 

Rikki


----------



## aj200

Could still do with a few more bodies for this put your name down if interested


----------



## ChuckH

If I'm around I will be there just to rib Grizzle and for the Craic......


----------



## Mtpagey

I'd be up for this if its not too late...? Haven't really posted much on here and haven't been on in a while , tend to just browse so would be good to put names to faces. Currently have my name down/paid entry for my owners club but they only have four names and the thread has kind of died so can't see a stand going ahead.

Haven't showed my car in scotland yet but it's won 1st place show and shine for our owners club at Trax (Silverstone) the past two years so won't be letting DW down 



Alzay said:


> 1. Alzay - BMW Z4 Silver **PAID**
> 2. Ethan Crawford - Ford Fiesta Navy Blue **PAID**
> 3. stewartmak7 -Transit connect ST Van **PAID**
> 4. Allyp - ST220 Performance Blue**PAID**
> 5. MartyP -Grand Jeep Cheroke **PAID**
> 6. [email protected] Skyline R32**PAID**
> 7. Mtpagey - Citroen Saxo VTS **Payment sent**
> 8. collins123 - Limited Edition Corsa **Payment sent**
> 9. *WHO's NEXT????*:car:
> 10.


----------



## Alzay

Updated list.

1. Alzay - BMW Z4 Silver **PAID**
2. Ethan Crawford - Ford Fiesta Navy Blue **PAID**
3. stewartmak7 -Transit connect ST Van **PAID**
4. Allyp - ST220 Performance Blue**PAID**
5. MartyP -Grand Jeep Cheroke **PAID**
6. [email protected] Skyline R32**PAID**
7. Mtpagey - Citroen Saxo VTS **PAID**
8. collins123 - Limited Edition Corsa **PAID**
9. WHO's NEXT????
10.


----------



## ChuckH

I will be along for a look !!!!!


----------



## baz8400

im up for it who or where do i pay my entry?


----------



## collins123

Looking forward to this guys )))


----------



## Mtpagey

baz8400 said:


> im up for it who or where do i pay my entry?


Send Alzay a pm and he'll get back to you with the details when he can


----------



## Alzay

baz8400 said:


> im up for it who or where do i pay my entry?


To me please, send a £10 paypal gift to [email protected] and I'll add you to the list.


----------



## baz8400

tenner sent and here is the link to my motor as just had detail done by [email protected]
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217615


----------



## Alzay

1. Alzay - BMW Z4 Silver **PAID**
2. Ethan Crawford - Ford Fiesta Navy Blue **PAID**
3. stewartmak7 -Transit connect ST Van **PAID**
4. Allyp - ST220 Performance Blue**PAID**
5. MartyP -Grand Jeep Cheroke **PAID**
6. [email protected] Skyline R32**PAID**
7. Mtpagey - Citroen Saxo VTS **PAID**
8. collins123 - Limited Edition Corsa **PAID**
9. Baz8400 - Audi TT **PAID**
10. WHO's NEXT????


----------



## Alzay

Going to have to cancel this guys, I'm so sorry as I really wanted to do this, unfortuantly I can't now. I'll refund all your payments today.


----------



## Alzay

Refunds should all be sent let me know if you have any issues.

Sorry again.


----------



## Mtpagey

Can anybody else organise this in your place? 

I'd be willing to if possible


----------



## Alzay

Mtpagey said:


> Can anybody else organise this in your place?
> 
> I'd be willing to if possible


If you email the organisers from the website you can take it on, sorry about letting everyone down but I've got a few personal issues at the moment.


----------



## Brian.

Shame you sent the refunds. Could have transferred to another organiser. Never mind. Would be nice if DW had a stand at this show to bring a bit of class!


----------



## Mtpagey

Right fowks, hopefully everyone that had paid up has received an e-mail about their refund and come to check this thread (i'll send out a pm anyway).

I've sent an e-mail to the organisers letting them know the change of organiser so hopefully this can still go ahead if everyone else is still in


----------



## CraigQQ

Brian. said:


> Shame you sent the refunds. Could have transferred to another organiser. Never mind. Would be nice if DW had a stand at this show to bring a bit of class!


afaik the stand cant use the DW name or logo.. but would be under a title of "detailing enthusiasts"


----------



## Brian.

CraigQQ said:


> afaik the stand cant use the DW name or logo.. but would be under a title of "detailing enthusiasts"


Quite possibly the most over-protective thing I've ever heard - you don't see that with local car forums, what's the difference here? It doesn't make sense as I'm sure 10 people would go £10 each for a banner. How are you supposed to promote this place as a community....


----------



## Mtpagey

The reasons were obviously let known to whoever posted up about it before a few pages back and in all fairness its not our place to argue however daft it sounds to some  When i hear back from the organisers i will be sure to put our name under Detailing Enthusiasts to abide by whoever's rules...

I'm hoping the DW t-shirts are finalised by then anyway as they have Detailing World on them anyway


----------



## Brian.

That's even worse if you've got detailing world on t-shirts but not on the stand! It does nothing for the image of the club if nothing matches as such.


----------



## Mtpagey

Pm's have been sent out fowks. Didn't realise the payment deadline was tommorow - not that i've heard back from any of the organisers at the show anyway... 

I would be happy to pay up front for fowk's places that were on the confirmed list cause i really want this to go ahead, but on the other hand dont want to be out of pocket if anyone can't make it/has had a change of plans.


----------



## stewartmak7

I'm still up for this mate! Will still be bringing van! 

Come on guys let's show the folk at the show just how good their cars can look and will be a good day !


----------



## martyp

I'll get back to you tomorrow Martin on what's happening with me...

Don't we really need ten cars to get a stand though, and now even with the old list we'd be down to 8?


----------



## Mtpagey

10 is probably an average number I'd say. Obviously the more the merrier but shouldn't matter i dont think. First/last time I showed there we had 9 cars on our stand, whereas i've been to the French Car Show and Trax down south where we've had over 200 cars on our stand










1. Ethan Crawford - Ford Fiesta Navy Blue 
2. stewartmak7 -Transit connect ST Van ***PAID***
3. Allyp - ST220 Performance Blue
4. MartyP -Grand Jeep Cheroke ***PAID***
5. [email protected] Skyline R32
6. Mtpagey - Citroen Saxo VTS ***PAID***
7. collins123 - Limited Edition Corsa ***PAID***
8. Baz8400 - Audi TT ***PAID***

I forgot to put in the PM to fowk on this list that payments can be sent via paypal to [email protected]


----------



## stewartmak7

Money sent mate


----------



## Mtpagey

To keep everyone in the loop, I've been in touch with the organisers and we're still pencilled in for an indoor space :thumb:

At the moment this space is suitable for 5 vehicles but depending how many vehicles other stands submit there's room for movement on this. Hopefully we can get at least 5 if not all 8 that were paid up before hand


----------



## stewartmak7

If you're stuck let me know my bro has a gordini twinge rs that would look good


----------



## waxy

The venue is certainly good,the chav/ned turnout won't be.The Scottish classic and performance car show was held at this venue for the two years it was run for,was a really great show,but for some reason it only lasted for those two years 2003/4.


----------



## baz8400

mtpagey, yes it was me who sent money yesterday but because i havent had many posts ive not been able to respond to your pms
cheers baz


----------



## martyp

Hi Martin, so sorry about the delay in getting back to you. Busy week at work. 

Anyway, you can put me down as confirmed. My Jeep was getting a bit of paintwork done and its passed my approval so I'm happy to show her off. 

My broadband seems to be down at the moment (typing this on bmackberry) but I will forward you the ten bucks ASAP. 

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## martyp

Payment sent via PayPal Gift. Hope no one can see what you type over a cell network! :lol:


----------



## tartanhaggis

Looks like I may be able to attend this show once again. would it be possible to bring the fiesta supersport and the mk1 xr2. If it is poss will let you know for Friday deffo
Many thanks

Bruce


----------



## Mtpagey

Hi Bruce,

We were pencilled in for an indoor spot with 5 allocated spaces but as i said earlier, the organiser told me there's likely room for movement on this depending how many are confirmed on each stand. 

I've just sent off the deposits for the 5 members I've received so far. When I get confirmation of receipt of these (and you can confirm availability) I'll enquire about any available aditional spaces


----------



## tartanhaggis

Mtpagey said:


> Hi Bruce,
> 
> We were pencilled in for an indoor spot with 5 allocated spaces but as i said earlier, the organiser told me there's likely room for movement on this depending how many are confirmed on each stand.
> 
> I've just sent off the deposits for the 5 members I've received so far. When I get confirmation of receipt of these (and you can confirm availability) I'll enquire about any available aditional spaces


Thanks ...
Will get back to you soon asap


----------



## ChuckH

I will definitely be along for a look and a chat .....


----------



## Mick

ChuckH said:


> I will definitely be along for a look and a chat .....


Likewise.

Ill definately be there for a gander :thumb:


----------



## aj200

Any space for a small st220 pm please cheers ally


----------



## Mick

see you fellas got DW in the sun today eh? 


no bad :thumb:


----------



## stewartmak7

So what we doin about a banner etc does anybody know someone who can do this and what we can put on it! Was actually wandering if it would be an idea for everyone attending to purchase some of the dw numberplates with our usernames on them and display them on the cars?!


----------



## VIPER

Can I just refer people, who are maybe late to this thread, back to post #72 please.

Unless a show is organised by DW admin and attended/run by at least one of the administrators for the duration of the day, we can't allow it to be refered to as an official DW stand, sorry. Please bear this in mind if having any sort of banner made.


----------



## stewartmak7

So the way I see it is unless one of you guys are here then we can't even make reference to detailing world? Guess we will just be a bunch of guys with shiny cars ! Is there nothing we can do as every other car club has banners, t shirts etc .


----------



## martyp

stewartmak7 said:


> So the way I see it is unless one of you guys are here then we can't even make reference to detailing world? Guess we will just be a bunch of guys with shiny cars !


Think you are bang on there, I have no DW decals on my car anyway and will be wearing a Jeep forum shirt, so I won't have DW stuff on display anyway...

Bunch of guys with spiffy cars is it I think. 

EDIT: Just saw this thread in Detailing Chat, makes it even more conufusing??


----------



## stewartmak7

Yeah , well this will be interesting If it's in print all ready , who ever organised it in the first place must have mentioned dw! Mods won't be happy now!


----------



## martyp

Good idea Stewart, no doubt people will realise what a difference a good details makes, want it done to theirs and you'll reap all the benefits... Kerching!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## VIPER

This was discussed quite a while ago (on this thread) and as we declined the permission to run this as an official DW stand for reasons I'll come to in a minute, we thought that was the matter all understood and closed.

It's come as news to me and Bill today that we're mentioned in the Sun. Now that's already done (by whom I've no idea, but it can't be undone now). It's a good thing that we've had a mention just taking that on face value and was probably done before the agreement about not running this stand as a DW event.

The reason we don't want DW represented to the public without any of the site bosses present is because, and with the greatest of respect, we don't know any of you, how you're going to represent our 'brand' to the public, how your going to answer any questions from the public about DW. Let's say I contact BMW UK for eg. and say I'm attending a car event with some of my fellow BMW owners and that we'll be promoting the stand as an official BMW one. Does anyone think they'd be okay with that with having no official representative of the company there to see how the BMW brand is being presented? Very similar thing with this and that's the best way I can try and express what I'm driving at here.

We're not saying any members can't get together and show their cars at a show, of course not, but unless someone officially representing us can be there to oversee the stand, answer questions about DW from interested parties and so on, it can't be promoted as an official DW stand. I'm sorry if people can't see this, or don't agree with it, but it's the way it is I'm afraid, and I'm not going to painted out as the bad guy here for wanting to make sure anything done under the guise of being 'official DW' is done the way we want it to be, as it's our organisation.

So now we've got an element of bad feeling about a simple stand at a car show, purely because people can't accept what we've politely requested in the first place for perfectly legitimate reasons.


----------



## stewartmak7

Agree with you on part viper , so for future how can we get a mod in the Scottish area for such events ? Seems a shame not to advertise dw as widely as we can as the kind of place it really is , a place to show off work, have some good banter with like minded folk and try and entise other people into the dw way!


----------



## martyp

I'm not complaiing Viper and I knew that would be the reason behind it when first meantioned by yourself which is perfectly understandable. :thumbsup:

Just thought it was weird when I saw the thread in the detailing chat section noting the DW name too... 

Anyway, I don't have any bad feelings about DW because of it, so I'm sorry if it came across that way over the keyboard.


----------



## Deano

stewartmak7 said:


> Yeah , well this will be interesting If it's in print all ready , who ever organised it in the first place must have mentioned dw! Mods won't be happy now!


the OP was pm'd long ago about not being an official DW stand (see post number 72 i think it is) and he was cool with it. now for some reason it's back on the agenda. I hope you dont see us as the bad guys here fellas and can understand the reasoning behind it.


----------



## stewartmak7

Not at all if it wasn't for you guys the site would descend into chaos ! Just wandered how we can get a few guys to become reps for dw up in Scotland , guys that pay to be on here !


----------



## Deano

I can see where you're coming from but there is a big difference in paying to advertise on DW, and representing DW.


----------



## VIPER

Okay chaps, no harm done 

Well, my good man Mick is up your neck of the woods so to speak, but obviously it's a big place and he can't represent the entire country on DW's behalf of course (even though I know he would of he could :thumb.

Assuming this show goes well and is well received by people visiting the event, then perhaps we can look at re-opening the regional organisers scheme that we had a few years ago. Deano will know about this than me as he was one prior to becoming an admin. 

I can see the other side of this and a part of me feels bad about seeming to quash people's enthusiasm for DW - genuinely, so as I say, I'll give some serious thought to getting the site some more regional organisers who can officially represent DW at events such as this and will discuss with the other admins.

Thanks fellas


----------



## Mick

Feel I just need to add guys that although some of you express concerns about their being no support up here, its not just as simple as ordaining someone with a title and them being capable of running and organising events.

I wouldnt feel comfortable doing this myself having been doing this job a good few months, as quite frankly, I feel to be entrusted with that involves quite a large element of trust, that I personally have not earned yet. Im sure anyone else being put in such a position of trust would feel the same and so theres no quick-fix answer this time.

In the future though im sure we can all work together to create sonething that will work, as Mark says, we will sort something out :thumb:


----------



## Mtpagey

Jees, a few days of nighshift and I miss all the fun and commotion 

As far as I'm aware the stand is under "Detailing Enthusiasts" as previously 'agreed' when Alzay was organising things. If its appeared in the paper then great, some free advertising as such, but we should be named in the programme as enthusiasts.

:speechles On the subject of banners I was meaning to raise the matter of stand information/spec sheets... Whenever I've previously attended shows we've had spec sheets made up detailing work done/modifications to the car (as not all are blatantly obvious or visible). Since we've got standard cars on the stand, I was thinking of having a 'process' list for each car detailing what products people have used? Have a picture of the car and general details; age, spec, yada yada at the top then the product list underneath. 

Also our cars will be clean/shiny but so will 90% of the cars there to be honest... and i'd imagine the majority of people won't notice if it's swirl free or not  On that thought, what about each of our cars having an information sheet giving a brief summary of detailing processes that people may not be familiar with? :buffer: ie pre-washing and 2BM, claying and de-tarring, paint correction, polish and wax, glaze and sealant? Those 5 are right off the top of my head but gets the ball rolling. 

If you think it's a good idea then speak up and if we can agree on what's to go on the information sheets I can get them laminated. That way they're easy enough to stick in windows and re-use if needed. Stands would be ideal but that means spending money for a one off use.

So there's two ideas, let me know any thoughts or ideas you may have and we can get things decided. 

Idea 1 - Individual product lists
Idea 2 - Detailing Information sheets


----------



## Mtpagey

Thought i'd give this a bump up, everyone still alright to attend?

tartanhaggis, i got your pm. E-mailed the organiser but haven't heard back from her (im currently in the middle of trying to unblock my hotmail account which is an absolute nightmare!!!! ). Soon as i get it unblocked I'll get the phone number and give them a ring as i need to see about stand passes etc as well anyway


----------



## Mick

information so everyone does not need to check the OP:



> I'm wondering if anyone is interested in holding a stand at the Scottish Car Show at 17th July 2011.
> 
> It normally cost about £10 to show your car and this normally is paid before the show date.
> 
> http://www.scottishcarshow.com/


----------



## angelw

If anybody needs product for their cars if they are on show I'll donate some.


----------



## CraigQQ

i can't make the show sadly.. but would be willing to help detail any of the cars going on display from the edinburgh area or near here..


----------



## baz8400

CraigQQ said:


> i can't make the show sadly.. but would be willing to help detail any of the cars going on display from the edinburgh area or near here..


im going to be going and would appreciate any help/tips . im central edinburgh but happy to travel to meet
cheers baz


----------



## CraigQQ

drop me a pm sometime, we can chat about what your after, or what the car needs.. and maybe have a week look over the car at some point... and the weeks leading upto the show, we can set a day aside to get the car looking good if you fancy it..

just noticed your avatar...

wasn't your car detailed pretty recently by rob? probably already looking its best.. im sure i remember the stealth look from the avatar pic there..
probably just need a quick wash and dry and be good to go, the crystal rock is quite durable i believe so wont need topped up just yet lol..
stunning car..


----------



## JenJen

CraigQQ said:


> drop me a pm sometime, we can chat about what your after, or what the car needs.. and maybe have a week look over the car at some point... and the weeks leading upto the show, we can set a day aside to get the car looking good if you fancy it..
> 
> just noticed your avatar...
> 
> wasn't your car detailed pretty recently by rob? probably already looking its best.. im sure i remember the stealth look from the avatar pic there..
> probably just need a quick wash and dry and be good to go, the crystal rock is quite durable i believe so wont need topped up just yet lol..
> stunning car..


Baz im sure if you give Robert a quick call he might sort something out for you as its advertisement for him also :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing

Ill be there on the day, so if anyone needs any help give me a shout, ill also be there on the Saturday detailing a car for the show......


----------



## baz8400

thanks for the replies guys. yes craig , rob got my car spot on about 6? weeks ago i think and the crystal rock is holding up well. ive been in touch with rob recently about something that needs done so hopefully catch up with him soon to sort that out.
craig it would good for me to meet and chat with you if possible as im new to detailing and im always after info / tips and also just ordered up my first machine polisher last week ! will pm you tonight if thats ok?
rob maybe its easier if i met u on the saturday at the show to get my small job done ?
cheers baz


----------



## CraigQQ

yeah go ahead and pm me anytime.. always willing to meet up for a chat/detail ect..
im sure you and rob can work something out for the show.. get it looking its best.


----------



## Prism Detailing

Baz that should be fine, but im also free the Friday before it now....if if thats better let me know (pm me or text me so we can keep this thread on the original topic and not hijack it lol)


----------



## stewartmak7

Can't wait , got new pads and gonna spend next Saturday doin the van after the sign guys caused some swirls etc so van will be looking good for some advertising!! Can't wait to meet some new faces


----------



## martyp

Yup, I'm still up for this...

Detailing is the last thing on my list tho, got so many parts I want fitted etc first. Nearly there now tho, just got two packages waiting to clear customs.

Off work next week to get the paintwork up-to-code, going to eek as much gloss as possible from it! :lol:


----------



## Mtpagey

I'm sooo far behind on my plans its unreal! Cant even take any holidays the week before as theres already 6 guys on hols from my cell that week  Did manage to swap from dayshift to nightshift though so plenty coffee should keep me going through the night

My "to do" list includes:
Adjust my exhaust as the backbox sits too low for my liking
Spray my blue flocked parts black
Fit all my flocked parts
Engine bay detail
Exterior polish, glaze and wax as can see some slight swirls i've gained since the last polish session i did in September
Interior detail
Wheels off - caliper, inside arch and wheel detail

So much to do so little time


----------



## CraigQQ

martyp said:


> Detailing is the last thing on my list tho,


lol that makes sense for a stand with detailing as the main focus


----------



## martyp

CraigQQ said:


> lol that makes sense for a stand with detailing as the main focus


Shiney paint and dull wiper arms, headlights etc will hardly look good though...

A quick run over with final finsh then two coats of vintage and the details practically done. :thumb:


----------



## martyp

Just outta interest, do we have passes etc for this or do we just turn up?


----------



## herbiedacious

Shiney paint and dull wiper arms, headlights etc will hardly look good though...
Probably not a bad idea for someone to be doing some detailing on the stand. Imagine how many layers you could put on by the end of the day!:thumb:


----------



## dalecyt

wont make this unfortunately  gearbox and clutch i think have just went and the thermostat is going mental. going to amsterdam a week after so have to keep money for that

gutter


----------



## Mtpagey

martyp said:


> Just outta interest, do we have passes etc for this or do we just turn up?


The info pack/passes etc should have been sent out to me yesterday i think. Soon as I get it i'll let you guys know whats happening and we can arrange a meeting point/time so we all arrive at roughly the same time :thumb:


----------



## martyp

Sounds good, the McD's off Newbridge roundabout would probably be an ideal spot to meet up on Sunday morning and then drive just along from there.

Plus they sell good coffee and pancakes.


----------



## JenJen

Excellent choice as folk coming from the north and west can also join with ease...


----------



## Mtpagey

Sounds good, though will probably be quite busy im guessing as likely a common meeting spot


----------



## martyp

Maybe, it is right next to a huge ind. est. tho, so we could meet round the corner if we had contact numbers?


----------



## stewartmak7

Plus if you guys want I can fill tank in van and we can give cars a wash if required! I've a 250 ltr tank in van so option is there if we need it


----------



## Prism Detailing

Depending what time i head along, i might meet up with you, but ill be in the general car park hiding my van lol


----------



## Mtpagey

stewartmak7 said:


> Plus if you guys want I can fill tank in van and we can give cars a wash if required! I've a 250 ltr tank in van so option is there if we need it


Nice one, though I'm not sure what's going to happen when we get there. I've seen fowk wash their cars (outside) at other shows when water has been available but since we'll be inside I'm not sure...

Will see what information comes in this pack i'm expecting


----------



## Mtpagey

Pack arrived today though i was half asleep (nightshift) when my wee bro threw my post at me. Seems we are under "detailing world" even though it was meant to be detailing enthusiasts...

Will have a proper read through at piece time and post up/pm the info to the relevant parties.

Edit: WOW! :doublesho Nae wonder that didnt sink in before when i read through it! The rules have totally changed from the last time i went in 2009 

Pm is on its way in a bit guys

*martyp - your inbox is full *


----------



## stewartmak7

Got pm mate, I'm up for whatever time you want just let me know . Any other rules we need to be aware of?


----------



## Mtpagey

Thats it rules wise for the show. Will bring the info with me and everyone can have a leaf through it when we meet up.

Times wise... depends how early fowk want to get up 

Another forum i'm on have arranged these times as they have fowk coming from Glasgow too:



> Showcase cinemas : 7:00
> Deer Park : 7:20-7:30
> Merc Garage: 8:00
> Ingilston: 8:15


(the merc garage is in the same industrial estate as mcdonalds)

I'll be bringing a camping/folding chair as it will be a long day. Unlike previous years it boldy states that all cars will remain static till 5pm or earlier if all the public have left. We're indoors anyway so couldn't move anyway but chairs may be an idea for fowk to cath 40 winks if needed


----------



## stewartmak7

Think the Merc garage is a good shout as it's only 5 mins from the event so would probably be easier for everyone


----------



## Mtpagey

stewartmak7 said:


> Think the Merc garage is a good shout as it's only 5 mins from the event so would probably be easier for everyone


Depends if fowk want to grab food/coffee first or not. If they do then can they still aim to arrive at say 8? Just that we have to be in for 9 and the later we get in the less time we have to sort ourselves out.

The road the merc garage is on looks to be a bit busy going by street view. Its half residential and a dead end so Huly Hill Road looks to me to be a better option.

The weather leading up and including Sunday is meant to be dire!!! Im actually really gutted about it to bbe honest but have e-mailed the organiser about water/washing on site (obviously we cant wash indoors so that might be another issue again) and if the saturday entry is trade only for setting up stalls etc.


----------



## JenJen

Mtpagey said:


> Depends if fowk want to grab food/coffee first or not. If they do then can they still aim to arrive at say 8? Just that we have to be in for 9 and the later we get in the less time we have to sort ourselves out.
> 
> The road the merc garage is on looks to be a bit busy going by street view. Its half residential and a dead end so Huly Hill Road looks to me to be a better option.
> 
> The weather leading up and including Sunday is meant to be dire!!! Im actually really gutted about it to bbe honest but have e-mailed the organiser about water/washing on site (obviously we cant wash indoors so that might be another issue again) and if the saturday entry is trade only for setting up stalls etc.


If you turn into Newbrigde, go through the wee road island, turn right and there is a ind est there, not many people know about it - might not be so busy with people meeting up, and the road takes you out via McDs for the hungry ones!


----------



## martyp

Mtpagey, received your PM this morning thanks mate. 

Unfortunately I just filled my tank to the brim last Friday and as it has just been sitting in the drive I haven't used any. I'd need to drive 200 miles to get it under a quarter and to be honest I can afford to just waste £90 of it as I am also off for the following two weeks. 

I am gutted as I was really looking forward to this. It was the incentive to get parts resprayed, order a heap of new bits and give it a good detailing. 

Hope you guys have a great time though and someone can potentially jump in and take my space?

Once again I'm so sorry, never done a show before so didn't know they had rules like that (although I suppose it makes sense really for their insurance).


----------



## Mtpagey

There's never normally rules like that... I was extremely suprised!

I'm going to have to drain some fuel as well as I'd just filled my tank too. Is there no way you can store it for a day in a few buckets or something?


----------



## martyp

In away it seems crazy as an empty or low tank will have more vapor which is more flammable than the fuel!

I wouldn't know how to go about draining the fuel and storing 60ltr won't be practicle.


----------



## Grizzle

Never heard of that before, I would have put my name back down but there is bits on the car i'm still not hugely happy with, the wheels need a refurb, and the rear bumper painted adn the roof and boot area corrected, and the whole car a light machine again thanks to the garage washing it when told not too


----------



## Mtpagey

stewartmak7 said:


> Plus if you guys want I can fill tank in van and we can give cars a wash if required! I've a 250 ltr tank in van so option is there if we need it


Thinking about it this might well be a good shout as i still don't know what like it'lll be to wash cars when we get there. Can't see them making us form a que outside to wash so hopefully it might be okay to wash inside (if its early enough to dry out before the public get in at 10


----------



## Mick

^^^^ washing inside??? ONR FTW :thumb:


----------



## Shorty

whats the weather looking like for Sat and Sunday


----------



## Mtpagey

Mick said:


> ^^^^ washing inside??? ONR FTW :thumb:


whats 'ONR'? not come across that before 



Shorty said:


> whats the weather looking like for Sat and Sunday


Think wet, windy and stormy then add some more :wall:


----------



## CraigQQ

Mtpagey said:


> whats 'ONR'? not come across that before
> 
> Think wet, windy and stormy then add some more :wall:


ONR = Optimum no rinse.

its a wash solution that requires no rinse.
wash the car with it using a mitt or sponge(sponge seems to be preffered with these type of products) and dry..

many others available such as chemical guys hose free eco wash.
or the CG smart eco wash.
OQD = Optimum quick detailer if the car isn't dirty.. 
many options on the market.


----------



## Mtpagey

Hmmm they any good? If i'd planned ahead i might have bee able to order some but doubt ill be able to pick any up tommorow.

Just been looking round the net and nearest jet wash i can find is at the tesco store: along Glasgow Road 3 miles away.

EDINBURGH CORSTORPHINE EXTRA
MEADOW PLACE ROAD,
CORSTORPHINE,
EDINBURGH,
EDINBURGH,
EH12 7UQ.

So times, I'd like to get there as early as possible but appreciate fowk are travelling a fair distance and that means early rises...

Final attendees are:
1. *stewartmak7* -Transit connect ST Van **PAID**
2. MartyP -Grand Jeep Cheroke **PAID** Stand-in may be available
3. *Mtpagey* - Citroen Saxo VTS **PAID**
4. *collins123* - Limited Edition Corsa **PAID**
5. *Baz8400* - Audi TT **PAID**

Still to hear back from Baz, presuming he's coming but at a guess I'd say Stuart has the longest drive in at 40 mins approx. Chris and I are 30 mins or so and Baz is from Edinburgh somewhere.

How does a 7:30am meet time sound to everyone? I'm going to go via that jetwash first and probably grab a bacon roll at mcd's too. That should give us plenty time incase anyone has trouble getting there/traffic/etc and let us get in before 9am.

The que for the indoor hall won't be as busy as the outside show but will still be slow going i guess. I know Edinburgh cruise etc are setting up their indoor stand on saturday

***Remember no more than a quarter tank of petrol***

*7:30am meet* Huly Hill Road, off newbridge Roundabout by McDonalds - Link to map of meet/places


----------



## CraigQQ

baz did say he was going on wednesday.. so i pressume he still is.


----------



## CraigQQ

and the eco wash products aint bad..


----------



## JenJen

If the Audi was up to scratch I would have put it in but the alloys are waiting to go away for powder coatings etc. I will be along on the day thou so ill pop over say ello  

Early start for us, 4am start


----------



## stewartmak7

Yeah Barry said to me he was definaty going, 7.30 am where did every one agree to meet ?


----------



## Prism Detailing

Ill be seeing him tomorrow so ill let him know (if he doesnt already)


----------



## baz8400

im defo going i only live along the bypass about 10 miles so ill see you all on sunday morning


----------



## Grizzle

Take welly's and a jacket lol.


----------



## baz8400

never mind wellies , waders more appropriate!!


----------



## Grizzle

baz8400 said:


> never mind wellies , waders more appropriate!!


:lol: Dare we even go further a say a wet suit? to far? :lol:


----------



## baz8400

its scotland, far too hot for a wet suit , a nice pair of speedos will do!!


----------



## dalecyt

going to try convince some friends to drive through, dont want to risk it in my mini with the gearbox about to explode. will have to comeover to the detailing world stand and say hello though


----------



## stewartmak7

Right guys, see you tomorrow 7.30 huly hill road and I'll probs need to wash van when I get there anyway ! Bringing my brother in law so see you all tomorrow


----------



## Grizzle

baz8400 said:


> its scotland, far too hot for a wet suit , a nice pair of speedos will do!!


Oh good lord! i just had visions....

Must think of happy things (naked woman, beaches,)

:doublesho


----------



## Mtpagey

Righto stuart, see you in the morning. 

You washing the van at the jet wash? Chris and I are planning on bringing some water in 2l plastic bottles to give it a once over when we get inside. The jet wash should rid most of any much we pick up on route...

Anyway I'm off to finish the car. Its still jacked up, wheels off, front grille out, plastic interior parts out etc etc. Too early to panic? :doublesho The missus wants to go out for dinner so i've that to plan round as well :wall:


----------



## Grizzle

Why do they do that??..Woman?, they make plans or need you to go somewere with the car its annoying my mrs does that too.


----------



## stewartmak7

Yeah mate when we meet you in the morning at huly hill road I'll give the van a quick wash ive half filled the tank then it's only a short drive to the event! I've enough wax on the van the dirt will just rinse off


----------



## Prism Detailing

Im not sure if ill be there for the 7:30 meet or not, bring the little one and dont want her to get bored too early, it looks like it will be very wet tomorrow  hoping many of you got to protect your cars so hopefully tomorrow will be an easy process. Saw some nice cars whilst there today and many many faces i have not seen in a very long time, so tomorrow should be a fun day


----------



## dalecyt

woke up late, its now half 12 and i havent left yet 
friend is just getting ready to come get me, hopefully be there by half 1 which,hope its not too late

the afterparty is 2 mins from my house so ill probably be there in my mini.


----------



## Prism Detailing

Nice to see the stand inside, hoped to see more folk but having the little one she got bored quickly and i got bored carrying her so left early......Did see the BMW guys i know and a few others from the cruise scene so not too bad


----------



## CraigQQ

any one got pics of the DW guys inside stand?

couldn't make it today.


----------



## Prism Detailing

I have pics as does Baz, im currently upoading them, not many tho


----------



## Prism Detailing

Here are some pics of the DW stand.......:



















and some more of the show:































































































































The car i prepared for the show.....










didnt take many pics unfortunately.......


----------



## gally

Seen that TT at Dave's the other night. Very nice car.


----------



## Prism Detailing

It certainly was getting a lot of attention on both the days we were there (as we were in on the sat as well preparing the Porsche and the TT)


----------



## Grizzle

Chav fest of a show, least there was some "swirl free cars"  

well done DW massive.


----------



## dalecyt

nice to see the stand inside, the cars all looked fantastic.

whos going to the afterparty?

ill be there in my mini,friends taking his 350 bhp focus up too


----------



## JenJen

Grizzle not sure if you say in jest - but looks like it was a bit of a chav fest from all the hype i was hoping to see something different coming from scotland but hey hoo

The detailing stand did look very impressive - Well done gents


----------



## dalecyt

didnt think it was that much of a chav fest tbh
some of the cars were horrendous and there were some creeps that sat in there car all day

the white skyline drift taxi was amazing aswell


----------



## Prism Detailing

I woudnt say it was all chavy, I know wy you would assume so with the target audience, but you had the likes of the Mustang guys, Clan Japan, Monster Unit, BMW Owners Club that i wouldnt say are Chav's.....but somethings you expect from a show like this (pr girls/loud music and revving the nuts off cars)...


----------



## baz8400

like most motor shows there always will be a small chav element but i thought today was great fun the 4 of us who were on the stand had a good day out altho 2 who shall remain nameless were caught having a cat nap in the afternoon !! all 4 motors seemed to get plenty of attention as some of the cars on show were pretty awful imo. some people must have been under the impression that the more mods you put on a car the better it looks!! the outdoor groups were mostly pretty good especially the toyota yaris running @535 bhp lol !! 
once ive worked out how to use photobucket ill upload some pice but every second pic i took today seemed to come out dark. 
cheers baz


----------



## dalecyt

baz8400 said:


> like most motor shows there always will be a small chav element but i thought today was great fun the 4 of us who were on the stand had a good day out altho 2 who shall remain nameless were caught having a cat nap in the afternoon !! all 4 motors seemed to get plenty of attention as some of the cars on show were pretty awful imo. some people must have been under the impression that the more mods you put on a car the better it looks!! the outdoor groups were mostly pretty good especially the toyota yaris running @535 bhp lol !!
> once ive worked out how to use photobucket ill upload some pice but every second pic i took today seemed to come out dark.
> cheers baz


spotted your car today aswell, looked great

was this the white yaris with the engine in the rear?


----------



## baz8400

yeah white one with rear mounted engine. the fiat panda with about 2 million speakers was a bit of a laugh but the dodge viper is the car i thought was awesome. me and rob were in the hall yesterday when the owner drove it in ...what a sound !!!


----------



## Prism Detailing

That viper was awesome, possibly my fav car of the show....do you know who the winner were for the competitions ?


----------



## baz8400

off the top of my head the guy with the green 206 got show n shine and best modified i think. clan japan got best group and i think the fuel girls got a prize as you could identify what they had for breakfast this morning


----------



## dalecyt

the skyline r34 was car of the show for me.

awesome awesome car

just about to shoot up to the afterparty just now, not sure if ill go in though


----------



## Mick

think you guys are all referring to this yaris:










I spoke to the owner about it, and apparently the spec sheet he had up was an old one and it is now running over 600BHP and ran a 9.2s at santa pod recently :doublesho

Some nice cars on show today, always a bit of a chav element, but some of the more mature stands were showing some very nice cars.

Was a bit dissapointed there wasnt more "older" cars, but thats just me.


----------



## baz8400

thats the 1. i took a few photos of the older ones on display....the manta and red capri were stunning to say the least


----------



## Mick

^^^ BTW baz, that TT is a credit to you mate. I had a good wee shifty around it, you werent around though or I would have had a banter :thumb:


----------



## baz8400

i had to close the windows at one point today . came back to the car to find a guy leaning through the drivers window and im sure he was reaching for the glovebox as his feet were nearly off the ground!!


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS

baz8400 said:


> thats the 1. i took a few photos of the older ones on display....the manta and red capri were stunning to say the least


yeah a agree the capri was stunning also liked the manta too think a bumped into you was with stevie at the autoglym stand


----------



## stewartmak7

Really enjoyed that today guys! My fab car was the gt 500 cervini! And what a crowd baz's car was drawing!


----------



## k4ith

baz8400 said:


> off the top of my head the guy with the green 206 got show n shine and best modified i think. clan japan got best group and i think the fuel girls got a prize as you could identify what they had for breakfast this morning


The Monster Attac group got something


----------



## CraigQQ

cars looking good in the pics there baz..

really is a stunning car and some cracking work on it by robert.


----------



## baz8400

cheers craig he done some extra work on my car saturday evening after i made a mess of it so cheers rob for staying to help me out


----------



## Shorty

Baz that car of yours was an absolute BEAST. Got some very good looks at the show a must say.

I was the ST in front of yours.


----------

